# What happened to Tommy's "read this if you want to recover" thread?



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Edit: Crap, sorry. Found it.


----------



## bkboy12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Brando2600 said:


> Edit: Crap, sorry. Found it.


yah i was wondering the same thing! i just started taking 5htp and i notice a difference. have you found the thread?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There is a seach box.

Just don't take any anti depressants, st johns wort, migraine pills or tryptophan with those


----------



## bkboy12 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you i certainly wont. i would never take anti depressants. im thinkin about getting gabba also and see if it continue to improve my dp. i feel like the fog is gradually going away.


----------



## bkboy12 (Jan 21, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> There is a seach box.
> 
> Just don't take any anti depressants, st johns wort, migraine pills or tryptophan with those


I use the search box but still couldn't find it. it was under "Regaining reality". i search all the post under that topic and couldn't find it.


----------

